# little white spots



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

my caribe has a bunch of little white spots on him and he is always rubbing on the bottom of the tank. is this ich?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like it.....does it look like salt on him? If so, raise the temp to 84 and add salt...1 tbl spoon per 10 gallons. I did this and it went away in a few days.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

raise the temp on your tank as G.G stated..if it doesn't go away...look for medication rid-ick..works very good too..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I believe is ich too. Treatment?...as been said!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as GG said, but I suggest 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Keep the treatment going a week after you see the spots gone. Those spots are a dense mucus protecting the parisite from treatments. When the spots "disipear," the single celled parisite has broken away from the fish and it is trying to find a substrate to split into many new Ich cells. When it has broken away, that is when it is vunurable to salt and medications. You won't be able to see the Ich when it has broken away because it is a single cell.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Hi ,
Hope this isn't a stupid question but when you say add salt is that table salt or aquarium salt or is there a difference?

And how often do you add that much salt daily or what?

I have 5 new RBPs about 3/4 inch and it's not white spots but one has a small white patch on back and on tall is this ich?

Any advise would be much appreciated...

Thanks,
Fang


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It does not sound like your fish has ich. Salt is salt, it makes no difference. As far as adding it, it does not evaporate so when you add salt it is only removed with water changes therefore you would only need to replenish as much as you take out in a water change.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Fang said:


> Hi ,
> Hope this isn't a stupid question but when you say add salt is that table salt or aquarium salt or is there a difference?
> 
> And how often do you add that much salt daily or what?
> ...


 you don't have ich, you could have fungus, or possibly slime desiese.

a pic or better description would be usefull


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fang welome to p-fury


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

good thing ich is easy to spot and fairly easy to cure :smile:


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone much appreciated...

And glad to be here...

Thanks,
Fang


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Just read alittle further down in this section and seen heater burn I think this is probably it...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=4472

I'll just keep an eye or two on him...Grin

Fang


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

post some pics


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Well good luck Fang - and 
Welocme to PFury


----------

